# What "methods" made your FET/IVF actually successful? Any advice @ all would hel



## amiahjordan (Apr 28, 2011)

With my first FET I only took prenatals, and it failed. I have read book after book and this is the regiment I have been on since my last FET cycle in March which resulted in a chemical pregnancy. So I feel that something is working right. Here is my list sorry so long: 

Fish oil w/ EPA, DHA, Omega 3-1400mg (recommended from my acupuncturist) 
Prenatal vitamin 
Folic acid-800mcg 
Vitamin B-50 
calcium-1200mg (lupron depletes bone mass) 
Spirulina aka green-algee-760mg 
DHEA-25mg 
baby aspirin-81mg 
magnesium-250mg 
royal jelly-300mg 
L-arginine-500mg (stopping this 2 days before transfer) 
biotin-5000mcg 
Co Enzyme Q10-100mg 
bromelain 500mg (start taking 2 days before transfer stop 7 after) 
red raspberry leaves 800mg (start taking 2 days before transfer stop 7 days after) 
Tylenol if needed 
I drink whey protein everyday for the protein too 

I know this may sound like a lot but if you have any suggestions or comments I would love to hear them. I have done a lot of research on all of these and they need to be in your body at the time of implantation from what I understand. Thanks for listening....


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi hun, I know it is very cliche but the things i think worked for me was gestone rather than pessaries and also the dredded 'relax'    I never dreamt that FET would work so to be honest i just saw it as a step to the next ICSI cycle, i didnt worry about what was happening andwas so convinced it hadnt worked cause i was so PMT like i even has a glass of wine the night before test!!  Good luck with this try i hope its the last for you


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Hun

I dont really have any advice but I do believe that people need to do whatever makes the whole process better for them so that you dont have any 'What if's?'.

I personally dont take any additional supplements apart from the Pregnacare with Omega 3, I dont stop anything in my diet (apart from after transfer). I cut down on alcohol but dont stop altogether and I dont drink caffiene anyway. 

I do believe that too much change shocks the body and then we ask it to grow new life as well.... if you think about it lots of women are out there drinking etc and getting pregnant without doing supplements. 

Im about to start my last ever FET after my last one gave me twin girls. This is our last chance for a sibling but Im not going to do anything differently to last time (as above). What will be will be I suppose....

Good luck


----------

